

A Tutorial on Linear and Differential Cryptanalysis [pdf] - aethertap
http://www.engr.mun.ca/~howard/PAPERS/ldc_tutorial.pdf

======
baby
Awesome tutorial. I've ran into it the other looking for explanations on
linear and differential cryptanalysis and I think it is the best one I found.
Still reading through it!

